# 1200A Electronic Trip Circuit Breaker Question



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

When was the last time it was serviced and tested?
It may just a setting?

Tim.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

@brian john may be able to help, he will come along soon. Looking at tie wraps bases that were pulled of the unit looks to of been serviced at one time. What does the trip indicator say, OL - Fault - GFI trip.
My bet is GFI trip.


----------



## EddieNewton (Oct 20, 2020)

canbug said:


> When was the last time it was serviced and tested?
> It may just a setting?
> 
> Tim.


I am not sure of the exact servicing. I believe this problem was "fixed" 6 months ago.


----------



## EddieNewton (Oct 20, 2020)

just the cowboy said:


> @brian john may be able to help, he will come along soon. Looking at tie wraps bases that were pulled of the unit looks to of been serviced at one time. What does the trip indicator say, OL - Fault - GFI trip.
> My bet is GFI trip.


I believe it was serviced about 6 months ago to "fix" the issue. It is a GFI trip that is occurring.


----------



## PokeySmokey (Nov 14, 2017)

This is a *PXF361200G*, Square D, Micrologic, type PXF, 3P, 3PH, 1200A, 600V, [email protected], high interrupting capacity, bolt-on, complete with Micrologic non-interchangeable trip LSIG - Long-Time, Short-Time, Instantaneous and Ground Fault standard trip functions and rating plug, lugs not included, solid state electronic, molded case circuit breaker.

Make sure there are no signs of heating where the breaker bolts onto the bus (discolouration of lugs and or bus).

Do you have the manual for Square D, Micrologic, type PX CBs. There is a section on testing.

Here is the Manual Link:

Electronic Trip Molded Case Circuit Breakers (Class 0602 Catalog) (schneider-electric.com)


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

EddieNewton said:


> I believe it was serviced about 6 months ago to "fix" the issue. It is a GFI trip that is occurring.


Since it is a GFI trip forget about the 20-30 amps you mentioned in the first post. 20-30 amps should be easy to tell if it is buss/switch gear. Can't be many things to turn off and wait for trip/no trip.


----------



## EddieNewton (Oct 20, 2020)

PokeySmokey said:


> This is a *PXF361200G*, Square D, Micrologic, type PXF, 3P, 3PH, 1200A, 600V, [email protected], high interrupting capacity, bolt-on, complete with Micrologic non-interchangeable trip LSIG - Long-Time, Short-Time, Instantaneous and Ground Fault standard trip functions and rating plug, lugs not included, solid state electronic, molded case circuit breaker.
> 
> Make sure there are no signs of heating where the breaker bolts onto the bus (discolouration of lugs and or bus).
> 
> ...


Thank you! Very helpful Manual.


----------



## EddieNewton (Oct 20, 2020)

just the cowboy said:


> Since it is a GFI trip forget about the 20-30 amps you mentioned in the first post. 20-30 amps should be easy to tell if it is buss/switch gear. Can't be many things to turn off and wait for trip/no trip.


It is for a baseball stadium. I also believe the tripping is random. I don't have many more details other than that.


----------



## mayanees (Jan 12, 2009)

The settings are not factory defaults so that implies that someone has looked at the settings and resultant coordination. The gfpu is at 0.65 with a maximum 0.75 available, so that's a pickup of 780 amps. I'd start to suspect an intermittent ground fault somewhere in the system and troubleshoot accordingly. Is this at the service-entrance, or is it deeper in the system? I also don't see a recent testing sticker, which could mean it's appropriate to calibrate/PM the breaker.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

EddieNewton said:


> It is for a baseball stadium. I also believe the tripping is random. I don't have many more details other than that.



Dealt with one a few months back. 

Random means its probably not happening when anyone is there. I would look at the light controllers that turn on at night. Also ask around as random but it only happens at night, when it rains, when its cold, windy, etc can speed up the job. (I hate windy as that means im playing with light poles)

Divide the problem into section. 

Are any of the sub breakers gfci protected. If they are you should be able to rule them out to start.
If the subs are not gfci then work one panel at a time starting with outside lights (if you have a light controller start there). If lights are fuses that points to a wire problem. If they are not fused then its going to be fun. 

If you can force the lights on (hoa switch) then run all the lights for 30 minutes. Turn the a/c down or heater up to get it to start, etc.

You are probably looking for a very low resistance fault to ground that a volt meter should be able to detect it. I prefer the megger as a simple go no go then come back with the meter to look at all the no-goes.
tip: On single phase to neutral if you remove the neutral wires one at a time and ohm to ground it will by-pass switch's and photo cells if its low chase it down. Remember to hook it back up and do not do this live.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Square d's worse, I'd bet the trip unit is defective. Not sure if Utility Realy makes a retrofit kit for this CB.

And when you remove the CB from the board DO NOT LIFT BY THE HANDLE.






Utility Relay Company


Solid-state trip unit retrofit conversion kits for General Electric, Siemens, Allis-Chalmers,Brown Boveri, Mears, English Electric, Sylvania, Unelec, ABB, Square D, ITE, and Roller Smith low voltage power circuit breakers.



www.utilityrelay.com


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

We had a similar problem in a clinic awhile back. We had a factory tech come to help out because of the cost of a replacement breaker. The breaker was bad. Ours was an electronic Sq d breaker I think it was 200 amps. If I remember right there was something on the digital dispaly that would not give a good reading. It was not replaceable.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I had a similar issue no one could figure out. The electrician before me even replaced the breaker. I finally but a power logger on the circuit. Found out the circuit tripped 5 min after a specific zone of the sprinkler system turned on. Which was different from all the other spinklers and set up based on number of days in-between watering and not day of week. So it would trip on different days. They would spray water onto a box with a bad gasket and then trip the main and not the branch circuit. It always happened when no one was there. I agree to have that breaker serviced as its due anyways. But I would definitely start searching for things getting wet.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Had a reset issue with a 2000 amp version. Would need to cycled a bunch of times before closing. Found a refurb from Satin American


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EddieNewton (Oct 20, 2020)

brian john said:


> Square d's worse, I'd bet the trip unit is defective. Not sure if Utility Realy makes a retrofit kit for this CB.
> 
> And when you remove the CB from the board DO NOT LIFT BY THE HANDLE.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help. We spoke to someone from Schneider and they recommended that the breaker is probably defective and recommended replacing the whole switchgear section.


----------



## EddieNewton (Oct 20, 2020)

PokeySmokey said:


> This is a *PXF361200G*, Square D, Micrologic, type PXF, 3P, 3PH, 1200A, 600V, [email protected], high interrupting capacity, bolt-on, complete with Micrologic non-interchangeable trip LSIG - Long-Time, Short-Time, Instantaneous and Ground Fault standard trip functions and rating plug, lugs not included, solid state electronic, molded case circuit breaker.
> 
> Make sure there are no signs of heating where the breaker bolts onto the bus (discolouration of lugs and or bus).
> 
> ...


I took a look at this manual and I found that this PX model may not be compatible with the Powerlogic system that is installed since it is only a standard-function CB. The PE model would have to be the replacement if they would want to replace it.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

@EddieNewton Thanks for the results you will make a great member of this forum. Wish everyone would give results so everyone can learn, or we do not have to work thru a problem again for the next person.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

EddieNewton said:


> Thanks for your help. We spoke to someone from Schneider and they recommended that the breaker is probably defective and recommended replacing the whole switchgear section.


Im not sure i have the ball's to tell someone to replace a section of switchgear on a "probably defective" without doing a lot of testing first especially on a gfci fault. We have a specialist breaker company 3 hrs away so its not a big deal to have it tested.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

gpop said:


> Im not sure i have the ball's to tell someone to replace a section of switchgear on a "probably defective" without doing a lot of testing first especially on a gfci fault. We have a specialist breaker company 3 hrs away so its not a big deal to have it tested.


If you were a salesman who gets a commission...........


----------

